# Maximpep sale



## Z82 (Jul 24, 2013)

Another sale from maxim guys.


All chems are buy 2 get one free. Great deals and the best products around for all of your research needs.

Also added to the list is TADALAFIL!!!!


Sale ends Sunday, so jump on it NOW!



CLICK HERE OR THE BANNER IN MY SIG===========> http://www.maximpep.com/aff/idevaffiliate.php?id=101

PM me with any questions or concerns!


----------



## Z82 (Jul 25, 2013)

Up


----------



## Z82 (Jul 26, 2013)

Get this while you can people!


----------



## Z82 (Jul 26, 2013)

z82 said:


> get this while you can people!



:d


----------



## ezjax (Jul 26, 2013)

Anyone us their hgh frag?


----------



## Z82 (Jul 27, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Anyone us their hgh frag?



Its top notch bro. Guaranteed nothing has been less than par from maxim......EVER!


----------



## Z82 (Jul 27, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Z82 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Z82 (Jul 28, 2013)

Up


----------



## nubcake29 (Aug 4, 2013)

What about their AI's? great prices on exemestane and arimidex. Anyone give these a whirl?


----------



## stevekc73 (Aug 5, 2013)

nubcake29 said:


> What about their AI's? great prices on exemestane and arimidex. Anyone give these a whirl?



I am a big fan of their Exemestane and their Tadalafil!  I have to give Maximpep props for their good service, good products, and the package always arrives in 3 days or less.  Thats not too damn bad!


----------



## kboy (Aug 10, 2013)

I guess the special is over or I can still get it? I need to place an order now.....


----------



## Z82 (Aug 10, 2013)

kboy said:


> I guess the special is over or I can still get it? I need to place an order now.....



No sale right now....what are you looking to get......possible discount though from me

Pm me


----------

